# Buying New Loft, Which Company??



## jellams11 (Jan 19, 2014)

New to pigeon racing want to buy a new loft at a GOOD price and just wondering if you guys have any recommendations about which is the best value for money??


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tranter Lofts have a good reputation and had a good display at the Blackpool show. I suggest a google search on pogeon loft builders in the UK for you my friend.

Regards Snakeman


----------



## jellams11 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks snakeman! Any more suggestions welcome!!


----------



## jellams11 (Jan 19, 2014)

Also what kind of price would i be looking at buying a new loft, obviously depending on size (e.g two section with ETS).


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

why the hell you want to buy a lof?t when you could build your own to your spec and it will be half the price , if you not a handly type of person im sure there someone around your area that know how,you could start on this link http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm or watch how it done in youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMAjkfopB4 also if you dont want to cut alot make the loft 8 by 4 by 8 or 12 by 8 by 8 , 2 by 4 come in by 8 feet long or longer , panel are 8 feet by 4 feet , either 1/2 to 3/4 thick, just think and plan it out


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

jellams11 said:


> New to pigeon racing want to buy a new loft at a GOOD price and just wondering if you guys have any recommendations about which is the best value for money??


Check out Eco-Lofts .

www.eccosheds.co.uk/pigeonlofts

http://www.eccosheds.co.uk/pigeonlofts.html


----------

